# Flying to Capetown or Jo'burg - Any Tips?



## LadyLuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Hallo!

After a four year absence of any holiday (hey, we're not stressed!!! lol) - my hubby and I are at last setting off for an African tour this Autumn. 

Very exciting - but rather than pay the Travel Agents the price of a small house to organise the trip for us, does anyone have any tips on the best airline to use - the best safari to explore - or any other fabulous African tips or ideas??

Many thanks!!


----------



## ragdoll (Feb 9, 2006)

*SA Trip*

We used Cox and Kings as a travel agency to plan our trip last year. We flew South African Airlines from Atlanta to J'burg and on to Cape Town.

We especially loved our stays at

Grootbos nature preserve and the Royal Malewane safari lodge.

Both were expensive but worth every penny. You can check their websites for details.

If this is your first time, I'd recommend hirng a guide while in the Cape area.

Others we met on the trip spent time at safaris in Botswana and Namibia.


----------

